# Yellow lab has black spots and marks



## Tundra9 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a yellow lab that has black marks or spots on it. The other fish dont have it just this one. WHat is it and what should I go about it?
thanks
[/img]
I cant figure out how to put a picture of him on the forum so maybe someone can explain how lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post your pic on a free website like photobucket. Click on the img link under the pic. Paste the img link into the CF post. Click Preview to verify you can see the pic, then submit.


----------



## Tundra9 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is he a new-ish fish and was he pond-raised?

There is a parasite that can be present on such fish. IME it usually goes away eventually even it if takes a year or two. The reason it goes away is that to complete the life cycle it needs snails and birds (herons I believe).

I had something like this on my red zebras and tried Prazi-Pro with no effect. It eventually went away.


----------



## Tundra9 (Apr 20, 2010)

no I have had him for a year now. and im not sure if he is a farm raised one or not. I mean it doesnt seem like its hurting him. So i guesss he will be fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Has he always had the spots, or did they just show up?


----------



## Tundra9 (Apr 20, 2010)

they just showed up.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Weird. I've heard of spots due to feeding straight spirulina, but I think they are more splotchy. Those look more spec-like and remind me of the spots my zebra had. If there are no other symptoms maybe just keep an eye on the fish.


----------



## Tundra9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yea he seems fine but I was just wanting to make sure he would be fine. thanks for you help!


----------

